# Corsair H50 empfehlenswert oder doch Thermalright Silver Arrow RT



## StefanStg (16. April 2011)

Hallo bin mir am überlegen einen neuen Lüfter zu Kaufen da bin ich auf das Corsair H50 Set gestoßen. Da ich mich mit einer richtigen Wasserkühlung nicht auskenne habe ich gedacht das der H50 eine gute Alternative dazu ist. Hab schon den Testbericht im Forum gelesen und jetz bin ich im zwiespalt ob ich es mir Kaufen soll oder doch lieber eine gute Luftkühlung. Hat jemant schon Erfahrung mit dießer Kühlung und ist sie zum empfehlen. Und wenn sie wirklich besser ist wie groß ist der unterscheid zu einer Luftkühlung. 
Mfg
Stefan


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

Das H50 ist klar schwächer als ein Silver Arrow. Das H50 kannst bei der Leistung ca. mit einem Mugen 2 vergleichen, wobei der Mugen 2 ein Tick leiser ist. Das Corsair H70 ist eher vergleichbar mit einem Silver Arrow, allerdings um einiges lauter. Drosselt man die Lüfter am H70, sinkt die Leistung aber rapide ab. 

Alles in allem ist das H50 ein toller Kühler, wer jedoch den Platz hat, ist mit einem guten Luftkühler besser bedient. Geräte wie das H50 würde ich eher in Rechner packen die wenig Platz für hohe Towerkühler bieten. Oder wenn der Rechner sehr oft transportiert wird. Da muss man mit den schweren Luftkühlern ein wenig aufpassen.


----------



## StefanStg (16. April 2011)

Achso ok danke für die schnelle Antwort. Hab zurzeit einen Mugen 2 drauf und er kommt beim OC mit 3,8ghz an seine grenzen und deswegen hätte ich gedacht das eine ,,kleine,, Wasserkühlung eine gute Alternative wäre. Ok dann werde ich wohl doch eine Lüftkühlung nehmen müssen. Obwohl die H50/70 wirklich vom Platz her unschlagbar sind wenn ich vergleich mit meinen Mugen seh bei der Wasserkühlung kann ich jeden Ram einbauen ohne Angst zu haben das er nicht drunter passt.

Nachtrag: Und wenn ich einen H70 nehme und statt den Standartlüfter zwei Be Quet Lüfter draufbaue. Habe ich dann eine bessere Kühlung als mit einer Luftkühlung


----------



## Kaktus (16. April 2011)

Viel besser als mit dem Mugen 2 wirst du mit gedrosselten Lüftern nicht sein. Das H70 ist zwar stärker, da der Radiator größer ist, aber die feine Lamellen Struktur benötigt einen starken Luftdruck. Langsam drehende Lüfter können diesen nicht aufbauen, die Leistung sinkt dann rapide. 

Wenn es dir um die Ramkompatibilität geht, also wegen der Höhe, kannst du dir mal folgende ansehen.

1. Thermalright HR-02
Der Kühler ist nach hinten gelegt, so das die Rams nicht blockiert werden. Eignet sich auch extrem gut für eine semipasive Kühlung.

2. Thermalright Archon
Kaum schwächer als ein Silver Arrow, blockiert aber keine Rams. Einziges Problem, auf manchen Boards blockiert er den ersten PCIe Slot. Da musst du dich mal informieren wie es bei deinem Board aussieht. Falls du willst, kann ich dir die Maße geben wie weit der Kühler in Richtung PCIe Slot ragt. Muss ich ihn noch mal auspacken.

3. Xilence M612 Pro
Etwas schwächer als die genannten, aber auch etwas günstiger. Blockiert ebenfalls keine Rams. Grob gesagt ein etwas schwächerer Archon. Aber immer noch stärker als der Mugen 2.


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (16. April 2011)

Thermalright Silver Arrow RT! oder Corsair H70


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2011)

@ Kaktus

Bevor du weiter Dinge behauptest, die so nicht vollständig richtig sind, würde ich lieber auf die foreninternen Tests hinweisen, die eine hinlängliche Vergleichbarkeit mit einem der besten Luftkühler aufzeigen. Die H70 kann mit den eigenen oder auch optionalen Lüftern sehr leise zu Werke gehen, wenn man zum Beispiel über das Mainboard regeln lässt.  Die Vergleichbarkeit mit einem Mugen II hinkt ebenfalls etwas, denn der ist dem Noctua-Tower ebenfalls unterlegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

@Klutten
Soll ich jetzt meine Tests verlinken? Ach nein, dann ist das ja wieder Fremdwerbung


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2011)

Werbung hin oder her. Es ist ja nun mal nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass die H70 selbst mit den eigenen (aber natürlich über eine Lüftersteuerung/Mainboard) Lüftern auch mit geringen Drehzahlen noch eine sehr ordentliche Leistung liefert. Dass es da durch die verschiedenen Hersteller Unterschiede in der Regelung gibt ist klar, aber sicher nicht so ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

Ordentlich ja... aber diverse Luftkühler schneiden dann besser ab. Zumal leiser und günstiger. 

Es ist aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen das die Leistung mit gedrosselten Lüftern stark abfällt, stärker als bei guten Luftkühlern. Das geht ein wenig am Sinn der eigentlichen Leistung vorbei.

Mag am Ende Ansichtssache sein... ein wenig... aber warum so viel Geld hinlegen für einen Kühler der auf hohe Leistung mit eben starken Lüftern ausgelegt ist und dann leise Lüfter drauf machen um dann weniger gut dazustehen als mit einem günstigeren Luftkühler?


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2011)

Ansichtssache trifft es teilweise ganz gut. Jeder muss schlussendlich selbst entscheiden, ob er einen riesigen Tower oder eine kompakte Kühlung im Rechner einbauen möchte. Dass es dem Threadersteller auch ums Geld geht, ist nicht ersichtlich. Beim Hobby gibt man ja auch gerne mal etwas mehr aus, wenn man es unbedingt haben möchte.

Einen starken Leistungsabfall kann ich aber trotzdem nirgends feststellen. Die Temperaturkurve der H70 ist im Vergleich die flachste. In vielen anderen Tests kommt das nicht immer so raus, da oft mit Balkendiagrammen gearbeitet wird.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

Wenn ich bei mir alles in solche Kurven packen würde, hätte ich noch mehr Tabellen.  

Ich lege mein Hauptaugenmerk eben auf den Vergleih Lautstärke vs. Kühlleistung, und da schneidet der H70 (warum heißt das nicht das H70?) nicht wirklich gut ab. Zumal die Serienlüfter sich auch nicht wirklich weit runter regeln lassen. Mich stört bei den meisten Tests eben der Vergleich bei Prozentualen Drehzahlen. Finde ich persönlich unsinnig da untereinander nicht mehr direkt Vergleichbar. Nehme ich einen Noctua D14, Silver Arrow, Archon oder sonst was, bin ich mit allen "klar" leiser, aber kaum schwächer unterwegs.
Nehm ich langsam drehendere Lüfter, damit auf eine vergleichbare Lautstärke komme, verliert der H70 komplett und auf ganzer Linie.


----------



## X Broster (17. April 2011)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Und wenn ich einen H70 nehme und statt den Standartlüfter zwei Be Quet Lüfter draufbaue. Habe ich dann eine bessere Kühlung als mit einer Luftkühlung


Das geht problemlos, als Beispiel: Ich nutze *einen* Be Quiet Lüfter@1050RPM @gedrosselter(7V) H70. Auf meiner 3,3GHz übertakteten 95 Watt CPU komme ich in Games auf max. 45°C. 

Nimmst du nun zwei Lüfter, evtl. Pumpe auf 12V, kühlt es deinen 920 mit Leichtigkeit.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

@X Broster
X3 720Be hat einen defekten Tempsensor. Steht auch in der offiziellen AMD-Errata Liste.  Meist (nicht immer) werden 10-15° weniger angezeigt.


----------



## X Broster (17. April 2011)

Darum verwende ich stets die "CPU Temperature", die wiederum passt. Die CPU-Kern(0-1-2) Werte sind in der Tat niedriger.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @Klutten
> Soll ich jetzt meine Tests verlinken? Ach nein, dann ist das ja wieder Fremdwerbung


 
Links, die eine gestellte Frage direkt beantworten (also z.B. zu einem Diagram, in dem H70 und High-End-Luftkühler bei identischer Lüfterbestückung gegeneinander antreten) kann man ruhig posten. Noch besser wäre es natürlich, wenn man kurz hier schreibt, was man für Testergebnisse hat und etwaige nötige Diagramme hier hochlädt - das erspart dem Leser nerviges Klicken und Laden.
Unerwünscht sind ungefragte Links nach irgendwo.

Ich für das mal vor:

Test: Corsair H70 Flüssigkeits-CPU-Kühler (Seite 10) - 11.09.2010 - ComputerBase
(man beachte, dass die 120 mm Belüftung die meist für 140 mm ausgelegten Konkurrenten gegenüber der H70 ein bißchen benachteiligt)


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

@ruyven_macaran
Das mit der Fremdwerbung war ein anderer Seitenhieb auf die Verlinkung in der Signatur auf eine Partnerseite. Die ja verboten ist. 

und Diagramme... hm... 19 Stück? Hier mal die Seite mit den Diagrammen. Man beachte die Kühlleistung im Verhältnis zur Lautstärke. Im übrigen stehen Tests mit Mine 2, Yasya, Ninja 3, Rasetsu, Archon, HR-02, Silver Arrow, Thermaltake FrioOCK, be quiet dark rock C1, Noctua C14 und U12P in den Startlöchern. Ergebnisse liegen vor und zeigen nur das die großen bei "deutlich" geringerer Lautstärke kaum schwächer sind als das H70.


----------



## Lan_Party (17. April 2011)

Der h50 ist empfehlenswert aber der silver arrow ist besser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> Das mit der Fremdwerbung war ein anderer Seitenhieb auf die Verlinkung in der Signatur auf eine Partnerseite. Die ja verboten ist.



Genau das sind eben Links, die nicht auf eine Frage reagieren, sondern pauschal verlinken 



> und Diagramme... hm... 19 Stück? Hier mal die Seite mit den Diagrammen. Man beachte die Kühlleistung im Verhältnis zur Lautstärke. Im übrigen stehen Tests mit Mine 2, Yasya, Ninja 3, Rasetsu, Archon, HR-02, Silver Arrow, Thermaltake FrioOCK, be quiet dark rock C1, Noctua C14 und U12P in den Startlöchern. Ergebnisse liegen vor und zeigen nur das die großen bei "deutlich" geringerer Lautstärke kaum schwächer sind als das H70.


 
Hmm - netter Ansatz, aber wenn ich richtig sehe, dann berücksichtigt ihr die Raumtemperatur nicht? Und die extrem geringe Messentfernung ist auch schlecht geeignet, man sollte wenigstens 1-2 Objektgrößen abstandhalten, um wenigsten ein bißchen unabhängig von der Abstrahlungsrichtung zu sein und Messungen direkt im Luftstrom verbieten sich von selbst.


----------



## StefanStg (17. April 2011)

Hätte nicht gedacht das es so eine Diskussion gibt. Vom Geld her ist es jetz nicht so schlimm auf ich jetz 100€ für den H70 oder 70€ für den Silver Arrow. Was mich nur ärgern würde wenn ich den H70 kaufe und dann nicht die erwünschte Leistung habe. Ich habe zwei be quet Lüfter in meinen Gehäuse einem auf den Mugen einen und einen hinten am Gehäuse. Wenn ich den h70 nehme dann wären die übrig und könnte sie an den h70 Anbauen. Ich möchte weiter übertaktrn und mein Mugen kommt an seine grenze. Von der Lautstärke her meine beiden be quet Lüfter laufen auf 100% und ich hör nur ein leichtes rauschen was mich nicht stört. Dann müsste es doch eigentlich wenn ich die Lüfter auf den H70 baue nicht viel lauter sein oder


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2011)

@ Kaktus

Wenn ich deinem Link folge und dann die Seite "Kühlleistung bei 140W TDP" anklicke, dann kann ich da auch nicht klar deine Aussage nachvollziehen. Bei jeder Lüfterspannung liegt die H70 auf den ersten Plätzen und die gemessene Lautstärke würde ich mit den paar dB auch nicht überbewerten. Deine dort geleistete Arbeit ist beachtlich, aber ich habe auch schon selbst Geräuschmessungen vorgenommen und finde, dass man heimische Messungen mit einer gewissen Vorsicht betrachten muss. Selbst bei größter Sorgfalt sind Unterschiede zwischen ~39 und ~47 dB (A) oft subjektiv nur durch einen anderen Ton und nicht unbedingt durch einen wirklichen Anstieg bemerkbar, obwohl sich die Lautstärke ja messtechnisch mehr als verdoppelt.

Vielleicht sollten wir uns jetzt aber wieder mehr auf den Threadersteller konzentrieren ...denn da braucht jemand Hilfe. 

In diesem Sinne würde ich durchaus den Schritt gehen und die beiden Lüfter, die jetzt eh über sind, an einer H70 verbauen und über das Mainboard im Silent-Modus regeln lassen.


----------



## widder0815 (17. April 2011)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht das es so eine Diskussion gibt. Vom Geld her ist es jetz nicht so schlimm auf ich jetz 100€ für den H70 oder 70€ für den Silver Arrow. Was mich nur ärgern würde wenn ich den H70 kaufe und dann nicht die erwünschte Leistung habe. Ich habe zwei be quet Lüfter in meinen Gehäuse einem auf den Mugen einen und einen hinten am Gehäuse. Wenn ich den h70 nehme dann wären die übrig und könnte sie an den h70 Anbauen. Ich möchte weiter übertaktrn und mein Mugen kommt an seine grenze. Von der Lautstärke her meine beiden be quet Lüfter laufen auf 100% und ich hör nur ein leichtes rauschen was mich nicht stört. Dann müsste es doch eigentlich wenn ich die Lüfter auf den H70 baue nicht viel lauter sein oder






Korrekt , die H70 in Kombination mit deinen Lüftern ist sehr gut
Da fallen Kaktus seine Gegenargumente weg , und gut ist(mit der Kühllösung) .


----------



## StefanStg (17. April 2011)

Hab im internet weng rummgeschaut und ein paar Berichte über den H70 gelesen und dabei auf die Bewertung gestoßen:

Ich habe ein Jahr lang den Vorgänger des H70 die WaKü H50 in meinem System gehabt. Da ich gerne alles aus meinem PC raushole ließ ich mich dazu verführen das Nachfolgemodell zu ergattern.
Es Versprach ein schlankeres und schöneres Design am "Kopf" und vor Allem eine efizientere Kühlleistung. In meinem Augen war es jedoch ein Fehlgriff.

Positiv:

- Der "Kopf" ist wirklich sehr gut und schlank geworden, sieht generell sehr schick aus auf dem Mainboard.

Negativ:

- Die verbesserte Kühlleistung tritt bei mir GAR NICHT ein. Die Temperaturen sind gleich bleibend bei 30°C idle und 48°C Volllast bei einer Zimmertemperatur von ca 20°C.
- Der Radiator ist ein riesiger Brocken geworden. Dadurch, dass man nun 2 Lüfter benutzen soll ist es ein ganz schön riesiges Teil im PC und übers Mainboard. Es ist ziemlich schwierig die Spannungswandler mit genügend kühler Luft zu versorgen, da ein Zentimeter drüber dieser Brocken hängt.
- Absolute Silent-PC-Fans können die Pumpe nicht drosseln. Mit dem H50 konnte ich die Pumpe um bis zu 25% drosseln ohne wirkliche Kühlleistung zu verlieren. Bei dem H70 fängt die Pumpe bei der kleinsten Drosselung an laut zu knacksen (wie Bläschen im Wasser).
- Die verarbeiteten Materialien sind schlechter im gegensatz zum Vorgänger. Stromanschlüsse haben keine Ummantelung mehr.

Fazit: Meiner Meinung nach keine Kaufempfehlung. Ich würde eher den Vorgänger empfehlen. Man spart 40 Euro und bekommt die gleiche Kühlleistung. 
Soll ich dann doch lieber den H50 nehmen und meine Lüfter draufschrauben


----------



## Gelöschter Account 0003 (17. April 2011)

geschwätz! hab selbst denn H70 und getrosselt! bei mir klackert nichts! dazu kommt ,welche lüfter man nutzt! weil das sich am meisten auswirkt bei der Kühlleistung! also kann das was du da geschrieben hast, auf keinstens befürworten. 

bei mir ist das so das wenn ich denn lüfter sprich wie hier gezeigt  
zu fest an zieh das der lüfter dann bei zu festen anziehn Klackert weil der lüfter dermassen am gehäuse presst! aber klackern an der Pumpe hab ich nie erlebt! dann ear das klackern wenn ich denn Lüfter zu fest angezogen hatte! das einzigst negative sind die schrauben die hätten bessere sein können sprich Tox anstat kreuz dann die qualität der schrauben, die dabei sind sau billig schrauben die brechen, dazu kommt das die Kreuz schnittstelle sich sehr schnell abnutzt weil billig metal! das ist das einzigste was ich sagen kann was beim H70 Negativ ist! Die schrauben zum befestigen der Lüfter! bessere schrauben bekommt man im baumarkt am besten die von WÜRTH mit Tox schnittstelle.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

@ruyven_macaran
Raumtemperatur liegt immer bei 28°C real. Sprich, der Raum wird darauf aufgeheizt. Wo messe ich etwas im Luftstrom? 

@Klutten
Ein paar db(A), machen einen großen Unterschied. Zwischen z.b. 40 und 50 db(A) liegen Welten. Das eine hörst du nicht, das andere wirst du noch aus einem geschlossenem Gehäuse aus 5m Entfernung klar wahr nehmen. Sicher sind db(A) Messungen nicht Vergleichbar mit Messungen in Sone, aber man hört immer den Unterschied klar bei mehreren db(A) heraus. Und alles was bei mir über 50 db(A) gemessen wird, ist nicht anders als mit "laut" zu bezeichnen. Das ich hier Effekte hatte, wo ein Kühler subjektiv bei 50 db(A) leiser war als ein anderer mit 48 db(A), ist mir noch nicht passiert. 

Und zum Thema.... ich würde das H70 nur verbauen wenn man die maximale Kühlleistugn haben will oder keinen Platz im Gehuse hat. Anonsten hat das Ding keinen Sinn. Gute Luftkühler bringen fast die selbe Leistung und sind deutlich leiser.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. April 2011)

@Klutten: Kleiner Hinweis: Ist die Beschriftung der Ordinate in deinem Diagramm ernst gemeint? Bei normalen Raumtemperaturen um 20°C würde die CPU da nur mit der H70 mit über 70% der maximalen Lüfterdrehzahl unter 70°C bleiben. Da hat sich wohl ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Das können wohl kaum DeltaTs zwischen CPU-Temp und RT sein . 

Zur Diskussion ganz allgemein: Weder H50 noch H70 machen sich die prinzipiellen Vorteile, die Wasserkühlungen bieten können wirklich zu nutze und sind daher wirklich nur als Alternativen zu Luftkühlern zu betrachten - wenn auch zu den eher hochpreisigen. Der Einzige echte Vorteil gegenüber Tower-Luftkühler ist aus meiner Sicht der , dass man den Radiator mit Frischluft befeuern kann und bei geringeren Bauhöhen die Chance hat trotzdem einen, im Vergleich zu klein bauenden Luftkühlern leistungsfähigen Kühler zu verbauen. 
Wie bei Luftkühlern skaliert die Kühlleitung bei den Mini-Waküs ohne Frage stark mit der Lüfterdrehzahl, da eben auch nur eine recht begrenzte Wärmetauschfläche zur Verfügung steht - effektiv eben nicht mehr als bei den besten Luftkühlern. Die Kühlleistung ist entsprechend auf vergleichbarem Niveau (ein paar K hin oder her machen das Kraut nicht fett) und somit sollte der Lautstärke bei vergleichbarer Kühlleistung die höchste Aufmerksamkeit zu teil werden. Preislich sind die Unterscheide zwischen den Mini-Waküs und den Top-Luftkühlern ja nicht so gravierend. 
Da sowohl die Temperaturermittlung als auch die Lautstärkemessungen mit großen Toleranzen zu bewerten sind (was nicht an den Testern, sondern am sehr hohen Aufwand für exakte Messungen liegt), sollte man sich zu jedem Messwert die entsprechenden Fehlerbalken hinzu denken. Was sich ergibt sind lediglich schwache Tendenzen, die wohl kaum als Kaufargumente taugen. Aus meiner Sicht wäre es daher sinnvoll die Entscheidung in dieser Kühlleistungsklasse von anderen Faktoren wie der Ergonomie, dem Bauraum der Montagefreundlichkeit usw. abhängig zu machen. Weder Top-Luftkühler noch Mini-Komplettwaküs sind das Mittel der Wahl um OC-Rekorde aufzustellen oder tiefe Temperaturen dauerhaft fast lautlos zu zu erhalten. 

Was die Erfahrung mit klackernden Pumpen angeht, kann ich von meiner H50 berichten, dass die Pumpe durchaus deutlich klackert und das System aus diesem Grund wieder zugunsten eines Luftkühlers aus dem System raus geflogen ist in dem sie kurzzeitig verbaut war. Gründe für die durchweg äußerst unterschiedlichen Bewertungen der Geräuschkulisse (nicht nur was das Pumpenklackern angeht) können mehrere sein. Ein möglicher Grund wäre ein entsprechenden Serienstreuung, was bekanntlich auch bei wesentlich hochwertigeren Wakü-Pumpen zu beobachten ist. Der zweite Grund kann die unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung sein. Für jemanden wie mich, der richtige Waküs mit leisen Lüftern und gut entkoppelten Pumpen oder sogar Semi-Passiv-Systeme gewohnt ist, erscheint bereits das Betriebsgeräusch der H50 auch bei gedrosseltem Lüfter einfach noch recht störend. Für jemanden der laute Systeme gewohnt ist kann die H50 hingegen schon ein echter Lichtblick sein, was die Lautstärke angeht - trotz klackernder Pumpe. Von Unhörbar ist sie aber in jedem Fall meilenweit entfernt. Ähnliches dürfte daher mutmaßlich auch für die H70 gelten.

@Kaktus: Wenn du einen guten Luftkühler mit der gleichen Lüfterpower (und Lautstärke) wie bei der H70 mit Original-Lüftern bestückst dürftest du damit auch sehr ähnliche Kühlleistung erhalten . Es kommt wie bei Luftkühlern auch bei der H70 einfach drauf an welchen Lärm man in Kauf zu nehmen bereit ist. Der begrenzenden Faktor ist sowohl bei Mini-Waküs als auch bei Luftkühlern schlicht die Kühlfläche - da beißt die Maus kein Faden ab. Wer sehr hohe Kühlleistung und äußerst geringe Lautstärke gleichzeitg haben will, kommt nach wie vor einfach nicht um mehr Fläche und damit um eine richtige Wakü nicht herum. Das ist und wahr schon immer die Domäne der Waküs und ist thermodynamsich begründet. Nicht desto trotz muss man vor allem den Luftkühlerentwicklern zu Gute halten, dass ihre Produkte für normale Verlustleitungen deutlich besser geworden sind in den letzten Jahren. An der Flächenlimitierung führt aber in normalen-PC-Gehäusen einfach kein Weg vorbei. Da kann man noch so viele Heatpipes verbauen - die Kühlleistung eines großen Wakü-Radiators wird man bei gleicher Lautstärke eben nie erreichen .


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

Klackern sollte die Pumpe nicht. Ich hatte H50/70 und CoolIT hier... das erste H50 hatte auch geklackert. Auf Anfrage bei Corsair wurde mir das Ding sofort umgetauscht. Sollte einfach nicht sein. Das man die Pumpe aber, sofern die Umgebung leise ist, immer hört, kann ich bestätigen. kommt aber eben auf die eigene Empfindlichkeit an. Aber es soll ja auch Leute geben die einen Enermax Apillish Vegas als Silent betiteln würden


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2011)

VJoe2max schrieb:


> @Klutten: Kleiner Hinweis: Ist die Beschriftung der Ordinate in deinem Diagramm ernst gemeint? Bei normalen Raumtemperaturen um 20°C würde die CPU da nur mit der H70 mit über 70% der maximalen Lüfterdrehzahl unter 70°C bleiben. Da hat sich wohl ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Das können wohl kaum DeltaTs zwischen CPU-Temp und RT sein .


 
Da hat sich kein Fehler eingeschlichen! Die Kompaktkühlungen werden mit einem i7 920 / Xeon W3520 @ 4,2 GHz und ~ 1,28 V Vcore eben an ihre Grenzen getrieben. Dazu darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass Coredamage eine deutlich höhere Last erzeugen kann, als es z.B. mit Prime möglich ist. Es ergibt sich mit der Konfiguration ein Delta-T von minimal 47,3 und maximal 66,7 °C, eben je nach Drehzahl der beiden Serienlüfter. Echte Wasserkühlungen sind hier (flüsterleise mit 3x 140mm Lüftern @ 5V auf einem 420er SR1) mit einem möglichen Delta-T von 41,9 - 53,9 °C (14 getestete Kühler) natürlich um Längen besser. Bei der ganzen Geschichte sollte man ebenfalls nicht vergessen, dass das reale Leben nicht aus permanenter Volllast besteht. 

Von klackernden Pumpen bin ich bis jetzt immer verschont geblieben. Meist musste man schon sein Ohr direkt in Richtung CPU bewegen, um das leise Summen zu hören. Hier ist die Antec-Kühlung eine rühmliche Ausnahme. Diese ist im offenen Aufbau deutlich hörbar, im Gehäuse aber sicher nicht mehr aus dem restlichen System wahrnehmbar. Für den Alltag waren alle dieser Pumpen aber ohne großen Leistungsverlust auf ~70 % drosselbar - und damit wirklich nicht mehr zu hören.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

Du konntest die Pumpe beim CoolIT drosseln? Bei zwei Geräten schlatete die Pumpe bei mir schlichtweg bei ca. 9V einfach ab und startete auch nicht wieder als ich die Spannung gleich wieder auf 12V erhöht hatte.


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2011)

70% entsprechen ja nur kanpp unter 9V. Eine genaue Aussage zur ECO A.L.C. kann ich aber nicht mehr machen. Habe gerade nachgesehen und in meinem Schmierblock keine Zahlenwerte mehr zur Drosselung der Pumpe gefunden. Es kann also sein, dass ich kurz vor der Abschaltung war. In diesem Sinne habe ich bei den Pumpen auch keine Testreihe gemacht, sondern lediglich für mich und das subjektive Geräuschempfinden experimentiert. Mir war es zumindest möglich die Pumpen im Alltag lautlos zu betreiben.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

Laut sind die nicht, für echte Silent Fetischisten aber hörbar. Hab bei meiner Freundin auch das H50 drin, da der Lian Li Cube keine Möglichkeiten bietet starke Luftkühler zu verbauen. Und ihre CPU dann doch ein bisschen zu warm wird um mit einem flachen Kühler gekühlt zu werden. 

Gleich wie, bei CoolIT Geräten wäre ich vorsichtig mit der Drosselung der Pumpe. Ging bei den Corsair Geräten deutlich besser.


----------



## empty (17. April 2011)

@ Klutten:
Wenn es kein Fehler ist, dann bedeutet das dein Antec H20 620 und dein Corsair H50 über 100°C Warm wurde. Auch der ECO ALC müsste so an die 99°C heiss geworden sein.

Immer noch sicher das es kein Fehler hat?


----------



## Klutten (17. April 2011)

Ja, die CPU wird bei 30% Lüfterleistung im Mittel um 100 °C warm. Die thermische Sperre des Prozessors ist deaktiviert - ist ein Testsystem, daher muss man dieses Risiko eben eingehen. Die Lüfter fördern dann aber auch wirklich nur noch ein laues Lüftchen, was in einer Drehzahl von 350 - 400 1/min resultiert. Seiner privaten CPU sollte man das nicht unbedingt antun.


----------



## VJoe2max (17. April 2011)

Klutten schrieb:


> Da hat sich kein Fehler eingeschlichen! Die Kompaktkühlungen werden mit einem i7 920 / Xeon W3520 @ 4,2 GHz und ~ 1,28 V Vcore eben an ihre Grenzen getrieben. Dazu darf man auch nicht vergessen, dass Coredamage eine deutlich höhere Last erzeugen kann, als es z.B. mit Prime möglich ist. Es ergibt sich mit der Konfiguration ein Delta-T von minimal 47,3 und maximal 66,7 °C, eben je nach Drehzahl der beiden Serienlüfter. Echte Wasserkühlungen sind hier (flüsterleise mit 3x 140mm Lüftern @ 5V auf einem 420er SR1) mit einem möglichen Delta-T von 41,9 - 53,9 °C (14 getestete Kühler) natürlich um Längen besser. Bei der ganzen Geschichte sollte man ebenfalls nicht vergessen, dass das reale Leben nicht aus permanenter Volllast besteht.


Das heißt du treibst die CPU teilweise auf über 95°C Anzeigewert (RT von 20°C angenommen und z.B. Corsair H50 bei 60%)? Wird denn bei Core-Damage der Throttle-Mechanismus abgeschaltet? Das Diagramm halte ich deshalb ehrlich gesagt für etwas dubios . 

Edit: too late...

Wie hast du die Sperre denn deaktiviert? Das ist bei Serien-CPUs afaik fest verdrahtet. Hab bislang jedenfalls noch keine Möglichkeit gesehen, wie man die Schutzschaltung deaktivieren könnte. 

Natürlich fährt man nicht ständig Vollast, doch gerade Leute die schnelle übertaktete Hardware nutzen, lasten diese ja in der Regel auch häufiger aus. Zum Arbeiten und für gelegentliche ältere Spiele reicht btw sogar ein vollpassiv gekühlter Rechner mit weniger als 30W Gesamtverbrauch bestens aus. Da stellt sich die Frage sowieso nicht . 

Was das Klackern angeht:  Vllt. sollte ich mir die H50 noch mal vornehmen. Die gammelt irgendwo auf´m Regal rum. Eventuell lässt sich das Klackern ja irgendwie beheben. Ein beherzter Schlag hat ja manchmal schon Wunder bewirkt - werde mir das Ding noch mal zu Gemüte führen müssen....


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

Selbst mit extrem CPU Lastigen Spielen kann man eine CPU nicht mal so weit reizen wie man es mit Prime schafft. Wie Core Damage schon gar nicht. Da muss schon eher was in Richtung Boinc oder Rendering machen. Spiele können nie alle Kerne voll ausreizen  Gleich wie gut sie optimiert sind.


----------



## Malkolm (17. April 2011)

Rein aus Interesse: Gibt es die Diagramme auch in einer Version mit Fehlerbalken? Bzw. eine Abschätzung des Messfehlers?


----------



## VJoe2max (17. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Selbst mit extrem CPU Lastigen Spielen kann man eine CPU nicht mal so weit reizen wie man es mit Prime schafft. Wie Core Damage schon gar nicht. Da muss schon eher was in Richtung Boinc oder Rendering machen. Spiele können nie alle Kerne voll ausreizen  Gleich wie gut sie optimiert sind.


 
Sicher sicher - ich habe ja auch nichts dagegen, dass Leute mit einer Corsair H70 oder einem dicken Luftkühler glücklich werden . Habe selber mehrere luftgekühlte Systeme im Betrieb die einigermaßen leise zu Werke gehen (die haben allerdings alle keine dedizierten Grafikkarten).
Wenn der CPU-Kühler in schnellen Systemen auch bei hohen Lüfterdrehzahlen nicht die Hauptlärmquelle darstellt sondern die Grafikkarte ist das sowieso noch mal was anderes. Geht z.B. der Lärm einer H70 im Turbinengeräusch der dicken Grafikkarte unter, spricht selbstverständlich kaum etwas dagegen so eine Kühlung oder einen Luftkühler mit ebenso hoch drehenden Lüftern auf der CPU zu verwenden. Leider sind ja viele Grafikkarten auch im Idle noch sehr laut.
Man muss darüber hinaus aber auch einfach abwägen was einem eine durchgehend geringe Lautstärke wert ist. Immerhin ist ein richtige Wakü bedeutend teuer als jeder Luftkühler oder die Mini-Waküs und erfordert in der Regel etwas Bastelgeschick. Allerdings halte ich es nicht für sinnvoll gute Luftkühler und die Mini-Waküs gegeneinander auszuspielen. Denn rein kühltechnisch haben sie die gleichen Limits. Die anderen Aspekte die ich schon genannt hatte, halte ich daher für wesentlich wichtiger für die Entscheidung des TE, als irgendwelche mehr (oder) weniger aussagekräftigen und übertragbaren Testergebnisse . Die Lautstärke hängt (sofern die Pumpe nicht klackert) von der Lüfterdrehzahl ab, die man für die eignen Ohren passend wählen kann und die Kühlleistung reicht zumindest für moderat übertaktete CPUs offenbar aus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2011)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Hätte nicht gedacht das es so eine Diskussion gibt. Vom Geld her ist es jetz nicht so schlimm auf ich jetz 100€ für den H70 oder 70€ für den Silver Arrow. Was mich nur ärgern würde wenn ich den H70 kaufe und dann nicht die erwünschte Leistung habe. Ich habe zwei be quet Lüfter in meinen Gehäuse einem auf den Mugen einen und einen hinten am Gehäuse. Wenn ich den h70 nehme dann wären die übrig und könnte sie an den h70 Anbauen. Ich möchte weiter übertaktrn und mein Mugen kommt an seine grenze. Von der Lautstärke her meine beiden be quet Lüfter laufen auf 100% und ich hör nur ein leichtes rauschen was mich nicht stört. Dann müsste es doch eigentlich wenn ich die Lüfter auf den H70 baue nicht viel lauter sein oder



Wenn es Silent Wings non-Pure sind, solltest du von einem Waküeinsatz, zumal mit engen (H50) oder gar engen und dicken (H70) Radiatoren absehen. Aufgrund des offenen Rahmens können die einfach keinen Druck aufbauen. Ein HR-02 würde, gerade im Silent-Betrieb, besser harmoniern. (Wenn du Bastelfreudig bist, kannst du ihn ja zusätzlich mit einem Fanduct kombinieren und hast so den gleichen Vorteil in Sachen Luftführung, wie eine H??)




Kaktus schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> Raumtemperatur liegt immer bei 28°C real. Sprich, der Raum wird darauf aufgeheizt.


Okay, auch n Ansatz.



> Wo messe ich etwas im Luftstrom?



In den Messbeschreibungen steht, dass du 1 cm vor der Lüfternarbe misst.




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Das heißt du treibst die CPU teilweise auf über 95°C Anzeigewert (RT von 20°C angenommen und z.B. Corsair H50 bei 60%)? Wird denn bei Core-Damage der Throttle-Mechanismus abgeschaltet? Das Diagramm halte ich deshalb ehrlich gesagt für etwas dubios .
> 
> Edit: too late...
> 
> Wie hast du die Sperre denn deaktiviert? Das ist bei Serien-CPUs afaik fest verdrahtet. Hab bislang jedenfalls noch keine Möglichkeit gesehen, wie man die Schutzschaltung deaktivieren könnte.



Kommt mir auch sehr merkwürdig vor. Das Throtteling-System ist komplett auf der CPU integriert (eben weil eine Softwarelösung bei einer CPU am Limit nicht zuverlässig arbeiten kann), da kommt man meines Wissens nach nicht ran. Viele Boards bieten zwar zusätzliche Automatiken zum runtertakten,..., an die man im BIOS rankommt - aber wenn die CPU selbst bei deltaTjunc=0 (d.h. i.d.R. bei ""100°C"") beschließt, dass sie keine Lust mehr hat, dann hat das BIOS gar nichts zu melden.



Malkolm schrieb:


> Rein aus Interesse: Gibt es die Diagramme auch in einer Version mit Fehlerbalken? Bzw. eine Abschätzung des Messfehlers?


 
Hab ich noch bei gar keinem Hardware-Tester gesehen (vermutlich mit gutem Grund...), das höchste der Gefühle sind Messungen wie bei Klutten, bei denen mehrere Messpunkte entlang der Kurve dargestellt werden (und wie man sieht, gibts da deutliche Abweichungen - bei einigen Kurven muss ich ehrlich sagen, dass mir große Zweifel an der Art der Kurve kommen)


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

Direkt vor der Nabe ist kein relevanter Luftstrom.  Nicht bei diesem Abstand.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2011)

Wenn dein Mikro so klein ist, dass es nicht mal über die Narbe hinausragt, dann hat die Messung wohl endgültig nichts mehr mit der Lautstärke des Lüfters zu tun, dann misst du primär das Lager. Ohne eine Umstellung auf entweder Einheitslüfter oder einen deutlich größeren Messabstand ist das ganze dann ziemlich wertlos. (und einen schalltoten Raum braucht man dafür auch nicht, wenn man nicht gerade an der Autobahn wohnt. Zumindest bei mir sind nachts Lüfter die laut professionellen Messungen <0,1 Sone liegen, das lauteste im Raum)


----------



## VJoe2max (17. April 2011)

Je besser man den Messraum aber dämmt desto besser. 
Bin gerade selbst dabei ein kleine Messstation mit Schallpegelmessungen zu planen und werde dabei versuchen so gut wie möglich zu dämmen.


----------



## Kaktus (17. April 2011)

@ruyven_macaran
Ich will mich gar nicht mit professionellen Messungen messen. Ich hab keinen Schallarmen Raum und ein Sone Messgerät für über 10.000€.  Daher muss ich Kompromisse eingehen und nach vielen Versuchen war die Messung so am vergleichbarsten.


----------



## StefanStg (17. April 2011)

Ganz ehrlich das ganze hin und her was jetz besser ist und welche Messmethode besser ist. Hilf mir leider nichts des bringt mich nur noch mehr durcheinander was ich nehmen soll. Ich glaub ich nimm einfach eine Luftkühlung da hab ich keine probleme mit muss halt schauen auf die in mein Gehäuse passt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. April 2011)

Genau das empfehlen dir die meisten doch 
Wenn es auch um Lautstärke geht, ist so eine Kompaktkühlung erst dann einen Blick wert, wenn man für große Luftkühler schlicht keinen Platz hat.


@Kaktus:
Es geht nicht um Professionalität, es geht einfach um Messmethodik. Wie gesagt: Man braucht keinen Schalltoten Raum (auch wenn er natürlich besser wäre - ne Schalltote Box oder ne dicke Decke auf Gestell sollte aber niemanden überfordern - , aber wenn man sich extrem nah an einem Objekt befindet, dann spielt es eine Rolle, welcher Teil von ihm Geräusche erzeugt, was im Alltagseinsatz nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## Kaktus (18. April 2011)

Mess aus wie viel Platz du vom CPU DIE zur Seitenwand hast. Wenn da wenig Platz ist, sprich weniger als 16 cm, dann fallen schon mal fast alle guten Towerkühler weg. Unter 15,5 cm sind das dann schon fast 95% aller Towerkühler mit 120 mm Lüfter.

@ruyven_macaran
Ich würde es dir ja gerne mal zeigen. Praktisch zeigen. Direkt vor der Lüfternabe ist gar keine Luftbewegung die relevant ist, zumal ja auf dem Messgerät noch ein überzug ist der Windgeräusche (also bewegte Luft) filtert. Wie bei allen Microfonen. Ich hab mich damit 3 Tage lang durchgenend beschäftigt wie ich am besten und genaustem messe und glaub mir, auf die Idee mit "vor der Nabe", bin ich so ziemlich als letztes gekommen. Seitlich gings nicht, von oben war es nicht zweckmäßig, eine Box schallte nur und verfälschte die Lautstärke ungemein u.s.w.! Hat alles nicht funktioniert. Die Idee mit dem Kasten war mein erste.... das war auch insgesamt die Dümmste. Obwohl sie logisch erschien.  Aber dann waren Lüfter plötzlich lauter als andere die eigentlich leiser waren u.s.w.! Irgendwas hat immer nicht gepasst.


----------



## BT83 (18. April 2011)

Hier ein kleines Video vom H70.
Das komische Zwitschern, welches man die ganze Zeit über im Hintergrund hört, ist nur auf der Videoaufnahme zu hören.
Was dieses Geräusch genau bewirkt ist mir nicht ganz klar aber die Noctua Lüfter konnte ich zumindest schon mal ausschließen.
Wieso es ausserhalb der Ausnahme für das menschliche Ohr nicht wahrnehmbar ist, liegt wohl an der niedrigen Frequenz.
Die Lüfter laufen im übrigen bei 800 Umdrehungen.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7d633H8jOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. April 2011)

Kaktus schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Kasten war mein erste.... das war auch insgesamt die Dümmste. Obwohl sie logisch erschien.  Aber dann waren Lüfter plötzlich lauter als andere die eigentlich leiser waren u.s.w.! Irgendwas hat immer nicht gepasst.



Hast du die Box denn mit Noppenschaumstoff ausstaffiert? Wenn nicht wär das natürlich kein Wunder. Die Wände müssen schallschluckend aufgebaut sein und Fremdgeräusche von außen dämmen. Mit glatten Wänden aus hartem Material wird das natürlich nichts. Da bekommste jede Menge Reflexionen.


----------



## Kaktus (18. April 2011)

Hab ich... war trotzdem nicht ideal.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. April 2011)

Ich werde das mal überprüfen, wenn ich mein Schallpegelmessgerät habe . Dass man 1cm hinter der Nabe jedenfalls keinen Lautsärkeeindruck aufnimmt, der den Gesamtschalldruck des Lüfters, ähnlich wie ihn das Ohr in größerem Abstand wahrnimmt, abbildet liegt aber auf der Hand - insbesondere bei versch. Strömungswiderständen unterschiedlicher Kühler oder Radiatoren. Reproduzierbarkeit hin oder her. Es nützt wenig die ein falsches Signal reproduzieren zu können. 
Nicht umsonst misst man gemäß üblicher Norm für Kleingeräte in 1m Abstand vom Objekt. Für handelsübliche Schallpegelmessgerät im bezahlbaren Preisrahmen und ohne richtigen schallltoten Raum ist das natürlich zu viel. Dafür reicht die Empfindlichkeit einfach nicht, aber 1cm ist definitiv zu wenig. Abgesehen davon - wie bringst du das Mikro 1cm vor die Nabe, wenn, wie du sagst, der Schaumstoff-Windschutz drauf ist. Der Schaumstoff ist bei allen Schallpegelmessgeräten die ich bislang gesehen habe dicker als 1cm und es wäre wirklich nicht zweckdienlich wenn er die Nabe berührt oder gequetscht würde.


----------



## Kaktus (18. April 2011)

Teste es einfach selbst  da nutzt das Diskutieren nichts, wenn man es nicht praktisch vorführen kann. Und das man damit wohl unterschiedliche Wiederstandsgeräusche messen kann, sieht man an Kühlern die exakt den selben Lüfter verwenden oder an Kühlern wo ich einen Referenzkühler drauf habe. Die Unterschiede sind gut messbar.  Theorie und Praxis liegen oft weit auseinander.


----------



## VJoe2max (18. April 2011)

Schau mer mal .

Edit: Hab meine H50 btw noch mal angeschmissen. Das was ich als Klackern bezeichnet habe scheint wohl mehr das normale Laufgeräusch der Pumpe zu sein. Ist mir jedenfalls deutlich zu laut. Wird zwar vom mitgelieferten Lüfter auf 12V noch deutlich übertönt, aber mit einem leisen Lüfter ist das wirklich störend. 

Hier haben es versch. Leute mal aufgenommen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDFWvQUwYR0&feature=related ; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ee2tkTAPZAM&feature=related 
Da ist das Geräusch was ich meinte. Das scheint aber wie gesagt normal zu sein und ist einfach das Laufgeräusch der Pumpe. Von unhörbar, wie manche ja behaupten ist das wirklich meilenweit entfernt. Ist btw in fast allen Videos zu dem Thema zu hören - das ist also wohl normal.

Werde mal versuchen die Pumpe mit Schaumstoff einzupacken, um das ein wenig zu dämpfen. Enkoppeln kann man sie ja leider systembedignt nicht. Vibratioen die sich über´s Board ans Gehäuse übertragen werden, lassen sich halt nicht vermeiden. Also wirklich leise kann man damit imho einfach nicht kühlen.


----------



## StefanStg (18. April 2011)

Danke für das Video. Hab auch dießes Zwitschern gehört. Von der Lautstärke her ist es nicht lauter als mein PC. Hast ein schönes Gehäuse. Welches ist es wenn man fragen darf


----------



## BT83 (18. April 2011)

Danke, es ist das Lancool K62.

Und wie gesagt wärst du jetzt hier würdest du mir zustimmten das man dieses Zwitschern nicht hören kann.
Von daher ist für mich rein subjektiv gesehen/gehört das H70 bzw. die Pumpe nicht zu hören.
Wäre sie das wie in den H50 Videos hätte ich sicher erstmal einen Umtausch vorgenommen.
Ich hab noch n zweites Video wo man hören und sehen kann wie die Lüfterdrehzahl auf über 1300 Umdrehungen angehoben wird.
Der Vorteil bei den Noctaus gegenüber den Corsair Lüftern ist aber immernoch eine deutlich geringere Lautstärke sowie ein höherer Luftdurchsatz.


----------



## Tequilaomega (18. April 2011)

Hallo,

hab zwar nur die ersten 3 Seiten gelesen, aber wollte einfach meine Ergebnisse mit einen H70 und 2 Be Quiet Lüfter an einer NZXT Lüftersteuerung. Gehäuse ist ein Haf 932.
Die Lüftrerdrehen mit 1000-1100Rpm, sind kaum hörbar. Der Tower steht am Schreibtisch ca 50cm entfehrnt vom Ohr. 

Gekühlt wird ein AMD Phenom 2 965BE, Oc auf 4x3,9Ghz @ 1,45V. 

Die Idle Temp. bei ca 22°C Raumtemperatur sind mit Everest 5.5 ausgelesen CPU 32°C Kern 35°C. 
Mit Prime95 gehts hoch auf  CPU 45°C Kern 48°C gleiche Raumtemp. 
Bei Gaming zb. Battlefield BadCompany 2 sind es CPU 42°C-45°C.
Alle werte nach min. 30min Laufzeit. 

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem H70. Habe selber lange überlegt ob es nicht ein Luftkühler werden sollte. Doch durch die Große und meinen Corsair Dominator Speicher + Kühler habe ich mich für den H70 entschieden, dadurch ist auch die Northbridge viel kühler. Preis/Leistung waren für mich aber vom Corsair ganz ok, und für OC gibts nichts besseres. 

Könnte die Lüfter noch stärker stellen, dann sind die Werte max. 5°C geringer. Mit Standart Wert sogar 8°C. 

Zum H70 Selber habe ich sämtliche ausrichtungen getestest nun läuft er nach oben auf den Gehäuse Deckel, mit einen leichten Abstand zwischen den Lüftern und den Radiator. Dadurch sind die "Strömungsgeräusche" viel leiser.
Idee geht schon hin zu ca 1cm Abstand und mit einen Luftkanal.

mfG 
Peter


----------



## BT83 (18. April 2011)

Du hast den H70 an der Gehäusedecke angebracht oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?
Falls ja, zeig mal n Bild davon würde mich interessieren wie das aussieht!


----------



## Tequilaomega (18. April 2011)

So hier mal die Bilder, Wie man sieht paar Kabel im Weg, schaut auf den bildern schlimmer aus als in Wirklichkeit ist. Probiere noch viel mit den Lüftern herum um den Luftstrom auf die Graka zu verbessern. 

Der Halbe H70 sitzt sogar unter der "Ablage" vom Gehäuse was aber extra Belüftungslöcher hat. Merkt man nichts das sich die Hitze anstaut.


----------



## StefanStg (19. April 2011)

Tequilaomega schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab zwar nur die ersten 3 Seiten gelesen, aber wollte einfach meine Ergebnisse mit einen H70 und 2 Be Quiet Lüfter an einer NZXT Lüftersteuerung. Gehäuse ist ein Haf 932.
> Die Lüftrerdrehen mit 1000-1100Rpm, sind kaum hörbar. Der Tower steht am Schreibtisch ca 50cm entfehrnt vom Ohr.
> ...


 
Danke für deine antwort auf sowas hab ich eigentlich gewartet. Wert mit den H70 wahrscheinlich kaufen und dann meine zwei be quet Lüfter draufmachen. Und wenn es nicht so gut funktioniert dann muss ich mir halt einen anderen kaufen


----------



## Uter (19. April 2011)

Meinst du Be Quiet! Silent Wings Pure? Wenn nicht solltest du lieber gleich besser geeignete Lüfter kaufen (z.B. Noiseblocker Black SilentPro).


----------

